# Melodya



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

Back in the days of late unlamented Soviet Union, the sate record company was Melodya. they had some very good recordings. Does anybody know what has become of Melodya and its treasure trove of recordings?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

The label still exists as far as I can tell, but I imagine there are many recordings that haven't made it onto CD from vinyl. Re-pressings tend to be infrequent and maybe relatively few copies exported at any one time which can lead to inflated prices once original editions have sold out.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Try: *Melodiya.Su*

Unfortunately only in Russian... most Covers shown have English text, so its quite manageable! (A place like Amazon.com show a wee number of Melodiya titles when You search the label.)

/ptr


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

They seemed to go downhill from the 80s on. I have about 200 old russian melodiya LPs - many sofronitsky and others.
I had Furtwangler conducting the eroica on a 50s melodiya and i sold it on ebay for 350 pounds!


----------



## PeterFromLA (Jul 22, 2011)

The Melodiya LPs have been reissued in the West under various imprints, including Mobile Fidelity Sound Labs and Arts and Electronics (in the 1980s), Olympia (in the late 1980s and 1990s), and BMG (in the 1990s). EMI even got into the act with some Shostakovich-Borodin Quartet releases (1980s-1990s). I'm sure there are others. Melodiya, for a time, was actually releasing its recordings in the West under its own imprint (about 1988-1993). It's likely that these reprints are still floating around and available on line.


----------



## TheWimp (Mar 18, 2012)

You're just looking for copyright-less music, aren't you?


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

I've been found out!


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

The digital-aged Melodiya has slowly been re-releasing re-mastered versions of many of its former LP catalogue. This includes Kondrashin's Shostakovich symphony cycle (also available in other masterings/pressings), Rozhdestvensky's Prokofiev symphony cycle (absent from the catalogue for very many years), Rozhdestvensky's cycle of Prokofiev ballets (including the old mono _Romeo and Juliet_ and 1960s stereo _Cinderella_) and Mravinsky conducting all the Shostakovich symphonies he recorded (Nos 5-12 and 15). Many of these re-masterings are very well done and brush off years of poor pressing heard in previous incarnations.

The number of these recordings is slowly growing month by month and so keep your eyes peeled!


----------

